# Easy L2TP/IPSec Client VPN Setup

## risq

Hi, 

i wonder if there is any chance to have a very easy L2TP/IPSec client installed to gentoo. I dont need any certs, the VPN server is configured to have a PSK

- server adress (vpn.xxx.xx)

- PSK (xxxxxx)

- username/password 

Thats all parameters i have and it works via Windows or Ubuntu

Via Windows this is a 3 Minute task via the network wizard..in ubuntu there is a simple gui (https://www.versavpn.com/ubuntu-linux-configuring-running-l2tp)

I really dont wanne mess around with openswan / libreswan details for a manual setup in gentoo. Is there any Easy Config possible?

Thx in advance like always for your great help.

risq

----------

## risq

any help appreciated

----------

## risq

push

----------

## Budoka

What Desktop are you using? Can't you just set it up in the network manager?

----------

## risq

i use XFCE, i dont use any grapical tool for networking, no network manager. is there some option for ipsec there?

----------

## Budoka

It looks like you can deal with it in configuration files.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-324500-highlight-openswan.html

----------

## risq

sorry but the Howto is nearly 10 years old, and there is no updated version anymore and it is NOT an easy setup.

i like a simple solution as i really have only 3 parameters and via Windows its a 5 minute task

----------

## salahx

I wrote an Gentoo wiki article covering the SERVER side of it: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/IPsec_L2TP_VPN_server . Its not a pretty protocol. Configuration would normally fall under NetworkManager, but a fully featured ipsec+l2tp+ppp plugin for NetworkManager does not (yet) exist. There IS, however a NetworkManager-l2tp plugin but its not in Portage, but its in some of the overlays. It has limnited ipsec support but it might be just enough to work for you. A more complete solution is   l2tp-ipsec-vpn but it not in Portage or any other overlay i can find, therefore, an ebuild will have to written for it.

----------

## omri1976

Hi, i realise this is pretty old 

ive been searching for a way to connect to my work vpn using l2tp

trying to build l2tp-ipsec-vpn-daemon you linked to after ive tried many other methods

the problem is i think its set to use systems using openrc and not systemd in make install its not finding the service l2tp-ipsec-daemon:

bin/sh: l2tp-ipsec-vpn-daemon: command not found

anyone have any idea how to fix this?

i could try creating that systemd unit bymyself the problem is i dont know where it goes and which command it executes to start the daemon

any help appriciated

thanks in advance

----------

